# S. V. Corned Beef



## old golfer guy (Mar 15, 2018)

Searched SV C.B.and found most were from at least 11 months ago.  Looking for more recent imput on C. B. Looking at the older posts I came away with 2 trains of thought for store bought C. B.  Cook 10 hrs at 180 or 135 to 145 for 24 to 48 hrs. I don't have time for the 60 hr cook and feel the meat would be to mushy that long. Any mew thoughts on this? Also should it be soaked in water to get the salt out.
Thanks


----------



## dr k (Mar 15, 2018)

I'd soak store bought corned beef 24 hours, changing the water a few times in the fridge since not simmering. 10 hours at 180 sounds good.


----------



## old golfer guy (Mar 15, 2018)

Forgot to mention this is Snake River Farms Wagyu Beef Round. Think that will make any difference? Twice as much as the other C. B. Costco was selling


----------



## dr k (Mar 15, 2018)

I'd still soak. You can always add salt but once it's cooked your stuck with it. I'm about to sear a bottom round roast from being in a 131 water bath for 28 hours. I did one before at 135 for 50 hours that turned out surprisingly good so I wanted try lower and shorter. But these aren't cured so I don't know.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2018)

I soak mine for 3 or 4 hours, changing the water a couple of times. Then smoke for a few hours until you hit 130 IT, then bag it up & SV it for 24 hours at 132. Ice it down & refrigerate it overnight. Then slice it up.
Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 17, 2018)

I've been making corned beef every other month for the past year. Using my dry brine method. To cook I have  found that the best texture has been to sous vide. I have tried low and slow and high and fast. The best texture has been going high and fast. So 180°-183° for 10-12 hours. 

The dry brine method in this thread is hard to beat. 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...corned-beef-now-with-the-final-report.259594/


----------



## old golfer guy (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks2003. I decided on 180 for 10 hrs. buy am still concerned about the grade and cut. This S.R.F. Wagu and a cut of round beef not a brisket. Do you think it will make any difference?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 17, 2018)

old golfer guy said:


> Thanks2003. I decided on 180 for 10 hrs. buy am still concerned about the grade and cut. This S.R.F. Wagu and a cut of round beef not a brisket. Do you think it will make any difference?



For round beef I'd go for lower temp and longer time. 130° for 18-24 hours.


----------



## old golfer guy (Mar 17, 2018)

Too late now. Dinner at 6:30, started in SV at 8:00. Keeping my fingers crossed!!
I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## old golfer guy (Mar 18, 2018)

_180 for 10 hrs. the way to go! I did 2 pieces of corned beef, one the old fashioned way, boiled for about 3hrs. The other was SVed for 10hrs and it was great. It had a nice firm feel to it and stayed very juicy. Both pieces were very tender and could be cut with a fork [ Wagu the reason for that ??] but the SV just had a little firmer bit to it an all agreed it was better._


----------



## dr k (Mar 19, 2018)

old golfer guy said:


> _180 for 10 hrs. the way to go! I did 2 pieces of corned beef, one the old fashioned way, boiled for about 3hrs. The other was SVed for 10hrs and it was great. It had a nice firm feel to it and stayed very juicy. Both pieces were very tender and could be cut with a fork [ Wagu the reason for that ??] but the SV just had a little firmer bit to it an all agreed it was better._


Thermoworks weekly ad has a recipe attached to it and last weeks was manually keeping the temp at 180* for 10 hours for those without a sou vide.  That means setting high and low alarms on the Smoke therm they used to call you into the kitchen to turn the stove up or down to average 180* so to speak. That wouldn't be something I would want to do for many hours.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 20, 2018)

Golfer,

I’ve done cb for 48 hours at 139, and then just last weekend I did 3 of the them at 139 for 64 hours. I can assure you the meat wasn’t mush at all. Had multiple people tell me it was the best reubens they’ve ever had. I really couldn’t tell much of a difference between 48 and 64 hours so next time I’d stop at 48 if i was going to use the low and slow method. Never tried the high and quick method but I’m gonna next time.


----------

